# Lien acres garden



## LienandGreenLawn (Mar 5, 2019)

Over the last 3 years my neighbor and I have built a pretty epic garden. Currently 19 planter boxes, irrigation system, a new fence, mulch, and pavers. We also plant sweet corn and pumpkins for the neighborhood. Here are some early pickings from the garden. First time growing garlic and we got so much!

The sweet corn was from last years haul. My family is from the south and love southern style cream corn. Freezing it in bags makes it last throughout the winter.


----------



## rotolow (May 13, 2020)

Very cool, wish I had more time and space to do something like that.


----------



## thebmrust (Jun 29, 2020)

Can you share the details about the garden?
Square footage, your growing zone... maybe like a lawn journal lite but for the garden?


----------

